# TK-01 TRISKELION Harmonic Energizer



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.godlyke.com/shopping/pgm...scat=18&frompage=Online_Store&page_num=1&=SID


...interesting looking device. have to wonder if the ad-copy is believable.

_-sent from my huckleberry_


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The ad copy is a little over the top and obtuse, but in fairness, there are some very interesting things buried within synth circuits from the 70's. This might be one of them....or it might be hype.


----------

